# Fully Flocked Decoys



## CDK (Aug 1, 2005)

Guys that have and have used them, are they worth the time and money I am totally rebuilding my spread and cannot decide what to get I am willing to spend the extra $ if its worth it, Listening to one of Zinks seminars you leave thinking you have to have'em. But I want to here it from peoople who don't have a biase opinion. I know you can kill geese with out em so lets not get into that.


----------



## BandHunter (Dec 17, 2003)

The more realistic your decoys are the better off you are for finishing them close. The first 3 doz fullbody decoys I bought were unflocked and as soon as the sun comes up it was hard to finish them closer then 50 yards. Then I started hearing about flocking your decoys heads and tails and man did that make a differance in finishing them close especially when it is sunny out. 
Bandhunter


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

My buddy has some. They took a beating last season, from hauling them in a trailer and the back of the truck. Not throwing them into either, just riding and rubbing against one another. Not worth the extra money, IMO. I liked flocked heads but otherwise I think the rest of the whole flocking issue is to bag hunters, not geese, JMHO. Another thing, if you can't finish geese within 50yds., then I'm guessing that something is more wrong than using non-flocked decoys, JMO though.

Alex


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

If you get the GHG decoys the flocking shouldnt come off but a do it yourself job would most likely come off and then u have to touch them up after every season. Something to do while the off season is going.


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

Maybe it shouldn't come off....But it DOES.

Alex


----------



## poganski5 (Jul 13, 2005)

I ordered 3 doz but they arent here yet, but like banhunter said to finish em in close FFD are the ticket, and you dont want to regret your choice halfway through the season.

FFD's all the way :beer:


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

How close is close??? We use Bigfoots,regular GHG,and 6 fully flocked GHG. I don't call the shot until they are within 15yds. cause my son shoots a 20ga. and I like him having nice easy shots. I guess if you need the fully flocked ones to get them in close,then pay the extra money....I'll stick to buying more shells to shoot birds with. :beer:

Alex


----------



## kaiserduckhelm (May 26, 2005)

Ha, Avery has you guys right were they want you. To say that flocking won't come off is total BS. I don't care how much you baby your equipment, it will get abused. Enjoy replacing your decoys every couple of years. :lol:

Alex, its about time you got Brandon a 12 gauge, or are you worried he will out shoot his old man. :lol:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I used to drive over geese on a bridge alot and their feathering has a natural shine.

IMO, the biggest thing field hunters overlook is their concealment. I'll take 6 dozn. FFD's and give them to the average hunter and they still won't finish b/c their head is shining out of the blind, blinds creating unnatural shadows or just being big mounds in an otherwise moundless field, etc.



> Listening to one of Zinks seminars you leave thinking you have to have'em.


He's doing his job and doing it well.


----------



## CDK (Aug 1, 2005)

Guys, do any of you use the bags and if you do how well is the flocking holding up. Could a guy realisticlly get 5 years of use out of them before looking like sh--?


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

Zeb,
I can still out shoot him. :lol: He's just not big enough yet to physically handle a 12ga.

Alex


----------



## Zekeland (Oct 6, 2005)

6 slot bags.....

The bags will give your flocking xtra years for sure. FFD's are used up here by a few different friends and the dekes still look new after one hard season. Except for the blood!!

The investment of one bag per six will save you lots of flocking time down the road.


----------



## R&amp;B OUTFITTERS (Feb 25, 2004)

I agree with chris, you can spend all the money you want on decoys
but if you are not hid well and on the spot you still have nothing.
Doesn't hurt to know how and when to call either. Yes those guys at those siminars are good at what they do.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Chris Hustad said:


> I used to drive over geese on a bridge alot and their feathering has a natural shine.


THAT IS DOWN RIGHT FUNNY. :laugh:
I know what you meant, but how you wrote it, it is funny. So did a CO ever ticket you for running over those geese?


----------



## CDK (Aug 1, 2005)

Thanks for the replies guys, Chris I've noticed the same thing that geese shine a little to if the sun hits them right, well I better make up my mind soon. Thanks again!


----------



## Snow Hunter (Nov 16, 2004)

WingedShooter7 said:


> If you get the GHG decoys the flocking shouldnt come off but a do it yourself job would most likely come off and then u have to touch them up after every season. Something to do while the off season is going.


Well with the GHG flocked decoys that i have seen and use, the flocking comes off much quicker then when i flock them myself. I am sure it is all about how the do it yourselfer preps them and what he uses for adhesive. I am not saying that some of the flocking doesn't come off of mine but they are really tough. I am all about flocking all the heads on Canada Geese, but do it yourself and save a few bucks.


----------



## Aaron1 (Feb 2, 2005)

What were the geese doing on the bridge Chris?? Did you just floor it and plow through em or what? I've seen dead geese on roads before where someone must have drove over them but I've never seen geese standing on bridges. Were they trying to get to the other side, the hard way?? You guy in ND have some weird birds! :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I tell ya what Eich, it's much cheaper to run them over then shoot. You don't need a gun, shells, decoys, trailer, blinds, flags, accessories, etc.... 8)


----------



## Tony Vandemore (Dec 17, 2003)

Hey Eich, get back to work!


----------

